# How did You Pass the Time Growing Up.



## Kris148 (May 19, 2019)

I was from a middle class family but was never showered with a lot of toys. Toys in those days were nothing like today. You did not have to mash you brain sitting in your bedroom for hours on end eyes glues to some computer game. We actually played outdoors. Most of my childhood was spent in a strict boarding school where few toys were permitted so we had to make our own to amuse ourselves. I recall using milk bottle tops for various games and chicken bones for such games as Jacks. When on holidays I made up for the deprivation at school to indulge in plenty of playtime. One of my favorite pastimes was also rather dangerous.. billy cart racing (see below). Boy did I procue a few grazed arms and legs from spills from these wild machines. Wonder I did not break my neck.  The average billy cart was made from a disused wooden fruit crate, pram wheels and rope for steering.
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMVFhUXGBgYFxgYGRgdGhoYHhoYGx0aGhgYHSggHx0lGxcYIzEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKBQUFDgUFDisZExkrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrK//AABEIALABHgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgEHAAj/xAA EAABAgQEAggFAgUDBAMAAAABAhEAAwQhEjFBUQVhBhMicYGRocEyQrHR8BRSByNicvGSouEzQ4KyFRZj/8QAFAEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP/EABQRAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/ACkdLawZSZA/1GKZ38Q61CyjBJcNorXxi79IWBjMccltUHmlMB6Lwbj1ZMC sVLSAzYEsfUmGlN03p0AImq7abE4k3I1u0JuDJZxqUpLeUIarjC5U1cpkKSFEspIs94D0SR00pFMOsz7vYwwk9IqZRtOR4lo8a6xRUTjHaL/AAJ3fbeCF0ypgZSgwGiED6CA9ql1stXwzEHuUItE0aX8RHiEulSlOFwSTncEeUGpUyez2W1ClAn1gPVJ/HZKJnVKUyiCQ4ISe5R7L8ngyXVJIBBFw4uPGPHKmuVnisDYObHcPGs4bOlTAiaualMwWSLuGe55G8BuzNETePMOkHBpRkTJiZ83rcSf 6u7qSDZRZ 0WjN8Ro1UVb2Z08ql4FJckpUWBIUrELeBgPc3j4mMBUdJiZSSqaqXMUnEyU4hd2u42jKcU6RVbSwqpmkqwnD1KEpwnUqc/SA9b4uiaqX/ACOrKnHZX8Ckv2kkgHNLx5dWTq VUrp6eSqVOUhKB1faQJJJZQtbC5GKG3SfpPPkdQZahgVLCrfNldyLQkP8QT13WmWt8GBwQ4DvmRAescGoBIky5IJVgSA5uTzilak/qmdT4BZjhZzfEzPyjy1fTSWpRWr9UO0kJCZgBwhiXIZy4gmZ09p1kLmS55UlaSLhsI0YKbWAw/Tqao1tSV59YpruGe2XKMupe8Ouks TNnzVygpKDdCTpk4NM6tx5QFqCCXEQVvHzgBrd8G0lMlSAr oD1gF8wW2jgMaZPC0BnS4wk374mqilCSpQSHGLQbmAy0wP8JflrA6kRr1UqTMS1rjaFs2jDS7C L6CASSKZVyUhiNYmrhMzFkyLkXvl94dLkshWWnrDmpkpCQR5eEBlZKFhK0KJucRDvc5XOV3PjBHEUHq8OvZi Y3WzO4e8B1C3LQFXDpPVrdYdLEFIJDjZ9AY1/DOMIQhNTIQEppRglrUEA9ctNscv5wO213u9mD5iakHUC2piE1CMKUowhh2jicqVvyDNAPjNTOExU6qHWTVBU5eAqWouGSkjshAItl7RmeKUpQtgokEODYuHN3B5RaqUlJ MKGrQCe0VObDJm9YCMxUBz3s4aJdV2mcMNy0fVItmkjkQTAeyJqJrYe00UqpCpWNSSo5XHsI9Bl8LDufCCkUKQQ1yRygMLJmTUlwFCzBgXaIzaKYtWJUsqO5H1j0eVQPv7QXJ4eBe3jAeYSeGTH/AOk 1soIlcMqGtLN2f8ADHpwpe7yiQkCA894bSBAadSKWQonEDdttoa1CKbD2KGYVH5XwjxL 0a/qwNIomqN2FhyzgMJx2nVOSlKaTqwk6YXI2hSeETLvLT4mN5W8RULYbbtCiomlR29IDNJ4OtwRLDuCO0GDc4Z8RpjOmKmT1SwpTfAdg17RammnTCcKX0 IAQNP4XPCX6lIJLEkP5QFkygpSEgzrpSwCWFs72iFTJkzQAhRK0pCUukkMNyAz3zjsng85g4T3hgf/WL5UkpYhRUly6xMwgKGhZvpAJuNSJyxLE1BCZaMCWGnvCZdJKyIIjUVnEUmy1ptmMSj/mFE3iFLfIn 1X3gFE2hl2IcNcXgGfRh3TMAGxhvMq6dR ZhsAPqYFVUU28y75hMAmNCDfGfL3iM3hANrXyIvDo1MgkDrFcnSIHqZWqJgG1mgM8ej6k3xEjkPvBUmQpLJCS2IE5WvDRAWAzpPPMxBQSRcXfWAsmVKLOflI8XeBFVKTKWnl94kqSCDmAO7/MCT6UZHLv9oA UpJmoKVag/SBatmlgZ9o/QQJLpcKsSFlwdvaImkUS5Vls UBOeOyb5lP1EMasEpto0AGmU9wQLEXF2Lx9UzJoL4SAb8vSAGnJPWr7gYBmm8ErnYlKOpDeUDUtGcRJttrAdnGJzJoDNsY5USi1oDnI1B8IAqQhLOokO7ZW5/8QPSLSlM5yASWD6tdo k4rMQWI8fvA86nIU/M2zgApoD2iEGqRe4aKZ7N4wH7Bk8OSANW3vBIpkjIB4kI75wHyUtaOsI4kbxPDAfR1o5hEdaA4q0VLXaJrLx8EQANRJCs3PdA8uQkfI8MVgaRXjLs2kArmS8CiyFXz/4iqpndlilRGWd4cdcLg2MC1E1JDgg7iAy3FEFSVASVuUtnYjZ3hIgFijqlZWFg27gADyjbqqUts2UUza6SpisgEXFr ekB55PonBwpNrNiDj1gb/4xOqC jGN5xCqpkALDHmA6r5nOEyuIoxDFcNawuLZwGMn8LN2QRv8A5NvKKhwpIbEpI5axq IVqVOEsU8gbeWULlzZPjm5cWHeIBPMoZai2RLaADz7oIlcOwYXII5RdUyw4UMOHLMscmcgQ2oeBlasaikCxCQ2vfYwGS45WiUcCbqNzskfeFEni8zE7uBmDkY1nFOg4mT0rQFKQteBQC0gpZKbtdw75HSKZnQ/HTzE9UmQtKgUq6zEVh2IUDkAlzAdRLlqlpmAtiALHn6RVPpWzAjTcI4YtMpAxJSUJYBgqwyd9Y7UU6zqHt8qb9xMBklygQMmin9MCXu/pGlqKFSh2yBa75 QEA1HCCPnDb3gE4ki4D3vn9YiJSdn/OUFzXBY3A5faKynYHnACzEDMBLjZN/OIpkgliAAoXtZ/C/ YumJc3 vs0UlY0z5jLzgIGV/ du8ZQPOkKV2cITlmB9RF6AVOSb5ObDXJo5LUwHa9wD7awA02jyGID 1mtAcykUBm763fzhmonlrnFX6oixAIvofx4BOqm74CrKfCPGNFPmAXCTCvi6gUht/YwH66QIsAipKo6sbQFhIjhMUoQdTHViAsSY6YgHiuZbWAsBeOqHOOoEfKgKJhAZ9Yrm6EZiLlMYhYEQC bUB2ZzEVANiDXguYkA4sN Q3gaoKSPYi0Akq6aWTdn0YloEm0bAuD4F/TWC66WXZ0gHkXgYJVdJUCDly7mgFS6XCeylCgdwQfPLWBTIQrMMx0II8OcOp1Igs7k6vYQPMpk3GFI2N/aAXJVKBYvre32iCpqrgI6z9oS2K jawbIkJTdSSpzv9X sFUNcJawoJDJIIUWcMMwWaAQ8X4HVS5aJk5BQhRw4AkaBxjYlnewcF0mKZUrEl3UGBYYT2hyAu8HdKP4iEIMpQCsRxEFPyv2WOQdsQPdGX4B0gRU1aUTihEoAqSFzMCcYUlnXm7FRAcXHKAnUcclTVIRgUAAoYwpLOUnQsNNTCiu4z1aiJJWFHsqKmucrBJI8Y2PSqnopNCpElVMMSgcIWuYokWBSsEkKKSsXLEPtHm1TUgAnMnXnAa3h3TeaFATECbdyQAlTcsLBNyJkopCiHSoApsS4OXjfKPDaOez3LiNt0W6ShLS5q8KNCbhJO5I H3gN0aRBZjz1fyMCVXDiRcA55N9G5QRiV8IUDzLHxiqctabqWm Q Et53gEFVwVWbpAfU5eUCTKCYMi/c3 Y1JL/tuHdxFYKbuLjZvBiIDE1Uo5KTfnb3gIpU4YkN3Hy1jcVNPLXcgbMc/Md0KqrhKLs42vryeAzqCcytuVo UoWcjLO3rDabwxh83jeA5tCwyPfZoAJSxFHWnl eEGCgLPv8AmsUTJIAyLjxH1gKBNvk3lAHFpjoGb4vRjDTquTQu4qjs/wDl4ZHWA/UdRSYm7S03d0lieR5coLCvKII3tEkr7oDqU7GOKeLCIqwq3gOpeOM5zialWbXePpaWgJpjikXeOKWdGMTJgK27ohMTzi9QitoAapSSl84VzVA2BbJoeKFoAr6PELG7abwGV4tKmOCFH08oqkylMXN9PrB8 QR2S4z/AAGF02SQQXLDn9oD6cq255f5iKT/AFKPIRyfLCrj6mPqUJSdB3P62gJOpQ7IJA1YfhhNWcfly5wlzZksAj4FEAXSogqVkluwQFM LMNfSUqO2CXwpdar5JSCT6D1jx3iXFRUrWqZKS6lrUFJJStlGwUb4mASBsBAVdMpylzlJdK2uFJUk9k5AlBIJAA9OUIDKAYlyp4NXKSknC7H9zP6QJMG7wHoPFugoUmk6urlk9SOv7RWlKySoYMDg/EUs79gHWEXSjovLowkqqROJLEJGEAb3USfSFX/ANhXLlhCXGEAADI/3HMjXCGB1eNl0NoEiiRWTxjnT50wSyoAkS5YY4Xydbu3KAwZmS02AH92vrnHyapzY4uQD mkbadwkTJxIluc7gHTaH0mjCJaiwBIJdg5DHNucARwuSrqJaZhViEtDj9rAWydx7RZUEgDCCQ11KH3hZwnikxSGGB0sCpRU7Naw 8G0tesqIJcZNgUnxc3aA SrEAAHIIFrAecSKiCyk4hqcs4LTIQSSAkHlnlq3f6x8pB0L28L98AvUhlajkze0V1E0DMKDcgQfKL54XpffP6GBSteqe8jLXMNARxhQsba/hgacC/w2b8zgkywe0U3P4wsD5xUJYSCAc3jABrQlyCB3EAwJU0qA6gnPUP8AQwyEhQLuCH8j35x9PllRcgk8yXb8aASKwhxi94W8XkPLCnBDgCzaHSNOiQXJw3OZMLuPSewHDdofQwH6ETMDNmYmAOUc7MdEkNAdVNiK5m30imZTklwsgbdn6kExApHPllvAW4idfDlBAOhMUyUHOLcO4gPiA8fA2iQTHC4BYOdAT7wH0Ra8fS31EdUm7QHGbW1u6Kpst4sloCbOc3uTnm19OUTJc5ZQC2olYj2in3hbU0SWsQfzlDqewzbDtCOrWkFwwHIwChaMKs 5mivEon4m8veDJgQbkX3Gv2gNcliW3s9zAK lXFJkqSUIIaaDLUo54WBLbOzPzjzijojNmplIAxKLXIAF81E5Abxuely8SJYULdYLMRmDqLxnaxYkD SOqUoXwqUbbHESTAeh1FBR0NKmUtMpRQAVLKUEzFZlTkEs QewaF3BOjVNxBP62bIC09pEqW5QCxYqUUkWtYd/KPL5lQuc0vEQhwABlitYctTt4xrJPSmfToEuUtaEJYBJCFIazkpbEHzsYCjpdwagSVSZUkInuyChayMWiSFEu5Yb3jR8SkolT6aiHwUslMsvljwFa1FtyQ/dHmk mnz5ipoUhQxv8YBYF7BTRqejRBnSgT8TpOpuFA/WA0dRNSgXt3WfkNTFHEZq oUoApaWo3t8pOX3h5USUoJUgA2dSizh8Wp0ysOUZjiXF0YDLKmKgoFrm4Zz558oBF0d4m4TNTqGUNtx538o2kqeoMMCMsxiY83BGkefUlNJpsICljGbvcN 5vPyjU8O6SUqJOAzStbkB0rQEp7ykvfS0A5UVAuE/wC72aK5VUVEpUkpOmVx6RD9PKqEY0qIChm5I82BziEySpFisq5gZ BgL6pJbPLfUd8LjUJHInNzlFs5D6uPrlAa5CQGAsCGZreB jwBXWuM/HlAc0kZN d0Ey0hmFnyDZRTOQRoNNWbwaAHmrUQWN/eKutXu27N7xZUSlsAAlu8g giAomuCxt8x hgOy55JIuO/IwFx6YcABS/a25HSLE0igrE5MDV4VhDb6udDqDAfoGmXYPmwtZx5RbMngWv4xCQA2Yy2jqwCMnOmkBZztFMwKJtlE0KO0SMwQHUBhEusivrY 6xzl4wHaqWVpIStSCfmABI7gbROnQpKQFKxn9xAD Ajlt4klLZQEisPFM5aTZ/UQm6Z8dmUkjFLTLVMUQB1hISBckkDtKysBvoAYyfDP4mSVpJmy1JAOE4AHBdgbqZi72NucB6EJoFhdvzOJhaQCfzzgKgqJc6WmZKXiQrUb89iNjBWBtbNlADV0wXuQeUZmqnJJYqIGe59M40VSg7lvy0JKmlzKg xf7i8AjnKwnO3cftEUcRSpXVlQcOWFyd29IlP43TS14ZpWoDMIwAggsUnrCPSPJKuoUicsylTMKZijLJBCme10vdtjAegdJUqQpONXY MJJuVBwDh8c cYvjAW3WTAUyzfFmSNABubZ7vAlRUrUt5uJcxbBIUVPyxLJtswc55R9PUpExSceIORnYjLIk6QBfBVJWozUoUESkWJHZckIAB1Lrf/xMdrp41LPk8M6NE6bIRJkIVMKlDYYZaAUgqUWHxFeZvghnM/h8hLTK2ckt/wBtBtzvmo AEBkqApCSMQ11hvwKqEtUuYckkktY57x3ilVSf9ORJGyWSCfS3k/fE F8AmTAErGFN3TZyOe0A2qOLrqgQmaiVL2ChjPie7SFtfQL7MuXTzAhwpcwJKnbUqA5vnC7iqJEleBC8TC EgpB7/aFyK7thKSwwm5zeAf8Q4ZMnylFhiBGFIzSBa zAxoOGcPlplBM2XJWsJYrAJBYZiwJJ8u Fld0h7KKeUcWhWR2RmVED5jzNojw7iqsIBUcTOTa55wDehIDhPYAySx9gwEFqlm7lxCdVScweeUd/WKYdoHdhnAFKUkH4eY8Y4pKVaN9PKKBOJ18jEpwBDgX3H5 PARmADN7cyx8IpmVTWAL6MH8o7NKmLjEOcBqrgLA3GmkAShRURY IIMWrJ3ipFYFbPb/ADEpqmTdyM7C77wEQnYXO0D1y2DWJfbvgarrkMO0VA2DC6e9g4ygNa3HZUlV9SR37l4D9AU7hOblsgP I6qpIsXdgcotVNSBcpHKznuGcVTZWI5v33gOmaWLKc7bDuioLe7OQzOPURYhCtGA1tnFpkPuB3t4PAfS1HZotVNSMyBzePjJDZRwpfPwgOyZoPw3G9w/dvFfFK9EiUuarJIfx0EXqdrqAHlGB/itW9XIlIdwtZPIhIFv90BjeIcQmVVTJmVAPUz5plB1YU4QRivsMTbO72Ai3pj jXUSpVEiWpJTMxpl9hJuCnCqwJAc2faHfHuFJ/TcMSqXOWCCFdWkE4lpQpyAQAHfUd8JukcuWuvoaZCf0wQkOAAkoKjcg3SSyHdyLwFX8PuNT6OpVTLQ6VqShSSQ6Vg4XThJBN22tnaPaJkh3Nnydg/qI864dQSf/kJdSg4eqMwLTnjBSpKVoCAb4iAWs5e2u/FSTcS5h8Ej/wBlCArrJf8AUocwB9GhTUkfuPl GGYmrWSlMsOP3KAbPPDiaBajhSjdSktqlGf o zQHnHHujk2ZPeXMCMSlKISCpSgS4GBVg17u0UVPRhXZAWE/vxByobOGA/5yj0QzZctJGHAltbf6lG58YyHFOkMtJUJaesI2fAPHXwgApPDahLIROJOiQpxroqzwi4ugLnJk1EtSV79XhtqcSRez3jvFUFWOZO7cwpskPhlIzsNVnNzkIX1HGZ3UpRNUqYyMIKlEqEtTMMTu7AZ8ngGvCukSUDBTzcCQwQHSeyAAHTMB0F9ySYvquCGrIWamYEknrEkAkszM2bv822UYVUnCQRyI5iG8zpHPMsy0EICviKXxK5PpAOJ1VS0fZSljslQVMV/cv5e4Qh4x0jnT3A/ly9EI25nM/TlCwSCTrDCl4eo6A7wCtIiCgxB2jUI4UnUd kEJ4KD8r UABw1acJIYrUML6JGrNk/OGSZxCEowodJUcYT2lO1lKOgaw5mKpFGpBYhgXtBSqQ/msBKVML32zEQqiR2gW5gj6bxekNYRJMk553drWgPpdUSzi8GImINjY/m0Cqlq0bx1Lb9 kSkSlFLqDK10vygDZocdk/ntA/UKPxDu/DFZS19oKk1DhrPzgAaulLPgSfTztbygICYkWQwbRVva0aM4TAtVIIdj6QCZdWgjtkPrrbvHdA6piVD WULGbhj6i8FT6ZBLlPkT9/x4EmSkpPYOF82Fv8Ab ZwHvUuYtWSUYTmcreIv5eMEyUBLJF cUJmJAAGQ2MWJqUuRqNg/rAEHKxfe8dQAdYrlIJF0kP3FxEkS2Hwi/Jj4wF4Z/e0cbVg8VqdrWbuj5DkO/lAdXflz zx5t/GSk/kSJlyErUkk/1BLZM3wmPRps7DGc49MRPlLkTU4kLBdswdCOb/AEgJ9EeLpnUMmZi VKVAEAhSAEkf6h6iMx0n4TUT5qpyZ0tAQDixKwhOFippgGRBTbYRil8MrqCYeoViQVAsGZTZFSH9XgmeeIVacFTMwSXxGWkAAl3uz pgGfBQtSBU9XPY2TNlsokA3OAjIsc2BfnGr6M9KpK5q0LmgISlsCkhACnvZy7vuwbKE1JPmBAQJpZIACUnIDIMNIT19YkulSEzX/el/aA9J/8AtNKUtLmkNmlMo Vw3jCes6cIB6qRKMyaq2EjXch3bvYc484XRSCfgwG74Soj/SfaDeGTuoS0tSFA6KSL /rAaHinD6maCucTMKb4JaklCX/oQXBG7RmOv7Q7PZSHNmFsgH3tF9TxYMoGmGFXx9WtaUrDNdIOebF4WVVWVyw6laJwnJNxkXcvvy0gCKurUBhCMSlALUWc4nLMMnsbmwYFrQlqJZGIKKScLnPPvIvno/20XBldYZiuoM4lTOStHaAR2EFNjmXtYwJxiU9aEJlGWgpSlIxYgVP2u2QCQC2n1gFSaQlPVg4mIJOxY29fWOp4WdvSNPw7h38yaGsFAPpZKX8iSPCHNJwkKNiAYDFSeFk5AQ2oaFVgkYVNcKNvAgRpjwwObJfkYtlcNKrpwgtk7G0Amp6Nx2yAfT0iw0JHaLYe /lDdVJdiG5hjeK51OEt2iXIsBYc3ygFlTw502Grvd 58m 8Qk0hbLLQxqqKTNAdJOF3zIhVxGTqAE4XPL1gEVRTNp5xQpCvwXhn1oUCFsHFiMs9NormBRuFereggAk0q/6j4RyZgUGmhPZyViAIGoU5vl3xbOQVWJJ7394qVTsLAeQgLBLQED4Qm Eg2I5RSuXrpuD7xFZIHwg8ja0DyiEvsNDkDAHy5l3dmixfEeyxAOW0Ay1pIsWOoJPoTAFSpWL89TAXz 3kPP6wqmSFIyt3QWqqYe8DTa8HRxz38oD34UybXCQ1xqT3xfSS2zVi8Ggdaty3ID2EfcPmgKKblrvkGvAGoDkkOxuX9r2i VAshay5UALlmLhvIMWi5Ew7QBKgIrUod0dLnlEEyucBTNkBWp9oHmUSRfC5GUHOBkxiC1Ob2gEHEKIEuUhOm/mYQcR4brkAXvlys8bxSAc7/m0C1FMhSflfNyxgMGmgEvMO7N9X8oCrOGJ NKQ5Gdg0bmYiWj5QcmtbwgSqBUllBIBJy94DzU0pFgo/nfFS6LC1/Me0b6XwhwS WYGemndC2qoEqJABce8BlUyebwu41LwgK0cP9faNdMoPz/ELeKcLxIUMvvm8A34DVj9Ighk2U FrJBQD4kH152NkoRLlLrJgwpSOrlp1UsizWvcnLW 8YHhdfOpiUhJOKxThxpW2Tpz ka2RIq6tSJs8YcI7CWFtuyLDxcwF3DKJSUgLLk9pWFJIK1F1f7lGGQlNZiD66eMNaSjVhALAi789rRUqXNSb4iN8x5wC TRzTcJJAzLZc3gmXRTFKAD3 FsvHYWguTNdnYK5uzb MXyqtIUyntsQCeROnlADfoyk9sBtddeXtH1RJSfhUOV/vBU2rEwE3A5n0JYiA52GwSNb3z kAHNrZst0YwE7tnpmDz9YprZrJSCO0c7j08Lw0my0hIBSbWcnu37oR1sq5f8APGAWzkYlXKRkHc oGr63iAlqHMCzjP7iLxTEs5A9vvAk1JQdTpa3nr6QEpktQLi4i mlhaG e9y4BhQurILhLcnPvaLjXhRBIIP7hY OkARVUSwHNu8OPMZQsmTEBDFKgrU2wkcu68FJrZiRYhaTyG/hC6uSo6AAvlkR/a8BURqlQ5QPUTFcm3374J6spTYB82yYQAkoKkJUHJOismDkhrsw5wH00OO7OAJiY0nFOHyMAVKmYVMHcuk21YBjCaoSEgFRSObhie92gPf6QAsQz8iXaDRMZeEtiwvno8D0ikWIuWfIfWLJRUtROAgaHIwE6pJWGQWL/Fn3x2lpko1UScyVKOWwJtFxSwFz6esS6rUEPy1gImUTqw5/aIKmMGF9CSzRepZy1gOq7w z7wEVzVJBJyGgDD/mBjxG1h2tbH66mL5KnBBUDlbaF3EXsyEtqxfblAESuI4kgFxE8OMEKBH2/GhRTly6SwuMIdyQWytlu/hDJFSygAbHRm0OX1gIzZRHID80gSsASRdwL23hhVzGCgAQWBdrOGLbuwgOmUhV1FzoNf8AMB91ajhUkC2btcHV76wfOpUKDmWkEjQ5 UX0LEFKQ/ezx9NqAhQSrF5QCSbwdFwA3Js b5wOeDPYJB2cxpOuSS6bs 8Wyyk3a/dptAZ2i4MhJNkJUdTlnbOGJoCMyH5ZeUSrqhJSxTq1yM87eEVySWD5aX sATTJwuCbaPlE5iZRDl/Du7vx4jhtc/n3gKdOIUWKcsjm/nARqZALKQAkc7jmb 0IasJCjYk5Pp6 MNApSrlWexty8RAqkt2il97BvDWArloKmJX2cho0XMhIsok/mRMDVFRiuS19WeAyvTEOV4AtdaXAyHnvq0QXfO8UpJfMFvy8RTObb7iA4q7ukH08XgWdSg6AH81MFT1pILFnhVMSofCt28R4iAGn0oxWJBgWoSdYPXVAi4AMBzJoIY5esAOLWL5RxaQbho7PqAGuCnIe94FWvVN9xAD11K9ww0hXOpSdCGfI6ekORMCoomkXDvAJjJA0chtNoqSpI0A8oYzyNPz3eAlEPe0B/9k=


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 19, 2019)

I played outside whenever possible. Bike riding was was a favorite pastime. When I was very young I payed house but instead of using my dolls I used my Beagle to push around in my doll carriage. I'd dress him up in dresses and bonnets. He was so patient. 

My first friend was a boy who lived next door. We made sand castles and played with his toy trucks and cars. I especially loved his peddle fire engine. Once in awhile he would let me drive but mostly I had to sit in the back. 

When I was school age I had several girl friends and we spent endless hours playing games,coloring, and going back and forth to each others houses on the weekend and summer vacation. I would come home for lunch and supper. We were out all day and never ever were bored. The days were endless back then. We had such fun.


----------



## Kris148 (May 19, 2019)

_*
The days were endless back then. We had such fun.

*_How true. Knowing I had to return to my boarding school prison made my holidays all the more exciting and adventurous. Another thing I used to do was catch cicadas and keep them as pets. Not a word of a lie. My friends and I had a contest to see who could catch the most. There were countless varieties in Sydney. Here are two

Blue Moon




.

*
Yellow Monday*


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2019)

We lived in a country neighborhood

Nobody had nuthin’

Rolled old tires with sticks in place of bikes

Chewed melted tar from the road for gum

Used willow leaves for money when playing cops and robbers

Climbed thru the forbidden pile of stumps for adventure

Threw fir cones at each other until someone cried
Then we threw harder

Played baseball with broom sticks and tied up rags, cow patties for bases

Used small round pebbles for BBs whenever a BB gun appeared

Made hay bale tunnels in Miller’s barn
Crawled thru them for hours


Made fun of each other’s looks


Explored each other’s things

Spitting contests
Peeing contests
And that was just the gurls

We were wild

Our imaginations were wilder

Gawd, I miss those days




I have to write


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2019)

I lived in a lively neighbourhood and had lots of friends when I was a kid. 
We played a LOT. We played :

hide ‘n seek
red rover, red rover
red light, green light 
Nikki, Nikki nine doors 
roller skates
jumpsy ropes
bicycling 
tobogganing 
cards
barbies
hot rods 
jumping jacks 
old rubber tires
big inner tubes for putting in the lake 
swings 
hop scotch 


Much of the time I enjoyed spending by myself so I walked the dogs often 
I was extremely active and interested in nature. Collecting bugs to study was always fun and exciting. 
Making stuff was next to magical. There were games to help you draw cool stuff, I had a rock tumbler , had materials to make colourful  paper flowers, make clothes for my dolls, coloured in books, painted, made ceramics, ate lots of candy. 

Singing and dancing became fun things to do. Getting into trouble was a fun thing to do but I sometimes got other kids into trouble too but not often until I got my own place at 16. Then I was a complete wild child. Lol 
My favourite past time was walking & exploring.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Threw fir cones at each other until someone cried
> Then we threw harder




:yeah:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2019)

We played outdoors a lot, hand ball, stoop ball, hit the stick, Ace, King, Queen, jump rope (double Dutch, Chinese), bike riding, skating.  Also went swimming, fishing, clamming, crabbing, played tennis, badminton, played with toy guns, trucks, cars, bow and arrow with my older brother.  Indoors was crayons, board games and other simple things for amusement.


----------



## Kris148 (May 19, 2019)

You have an Australian cockatiel as your avatar


----------



## Gary O' (May 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Threw fir cones at each other until someone cried
> Then we threw harder





Keesha said:


> :yeah:



Notice how they'd quit cryin’?


----------



## Kris148 (May 19, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2019)

I grew up in the city and there were many children my age that lived on the same block as I did. We played outside all day and into the night. Riding bikes,playing loads of games and getting wet under the fireplug. Most of the times mom's and Dad's also were outside having a good time with the neighbors. They were wonderful days.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I played outside whenever possible. Bike riding was was a favorite pastime. When I was very young I payed house but instead of using my dolls I used my Beagle to push around in my doll carriage. I'd dress him up in dresses and bonnets. He was so patient.
> 
> My first friend was a boy who lived next door. We made sand castles and played with his toy trucks and cars. I especially loved his peddle fire engine. Once in awhile he would let me drive but mostly I had to sit in the back.
> 
> When I was school age I had several girl friends and we spent endless hours playing games,coloring, and going back and forth to each others houses on the weekend and summer vacation. I would come home for lunch and supper. We were out all day and never ever were bored. The days were endless back then. We had such fun.



Ruth, I could have written this myself! You and I grew up so similarly except for a dog. 

I did have toys too, as I'm sure you did. Cap guns and dolls were my favorites.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> I was from a middle class family but was never showered with a lot of toys. Toys in those days were nothing like today. You did not have to mash you brain sitting in your bedroom for hours on end eyes glues to some computer game. We actually played outdoors. Most of my childhood was spent in a strict boarding school where few toys were permitted so we had to make our own to amuse ourselves. I recall using milk bottle tops for various games and chicken bones for such games as Jacks. When on holidays I made up for the deprivation at school to indulge in plenty of playtime. One of my favorite pastimes was also rather dangerous.. billy cart racing (see below). Boy did I procue a few grazed arms and legs from spills from these wild machines. Wonder I did not break my neck.  The average billy cart was made from a disused wooden fruit crate, pram wheels and rope for steering.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMVFhUXGBgYFxgYGRgdGhoYHhoYGx0aGhgYHSggHx0lGxcYIzEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKBQUFDgUFDisZExkrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrKysrK//AABEIALABHgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgEHAAj/xAA EAABAgQEAggFAgUDBAMAAAABAhEAAwQhEjFBUQVhBhMicYGRocEyQrHR8BRSByNicvGSouEzQ4KyFRZj/8QAFAEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP/EABQRAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/ACkdLawZSZA/1GKZ38Q61CyjBJcNorXxi79IWBjMccltUHmlMB6Lwbj1ZMC sVLSAzYEsfUmGlN03p0AImq7abE4k3I1u0JuDJZxqUpLeUIarjC5U1cpkKSFEspIs94D0SR00pFMOsz7vYwwk9IqZRtOR4lo8a6xRUTjHaL/AAJ3fbeCF0ypgZSgwGiED6CA9ql1stXwzEHuUItE0aX8RHiEulSlOFwSTncEeUGpUyez2W1ClAn1gPVJ/HZKJnVKUyiCQ4ISe5R7L8ngyXVJIBBFw4uPGPHKmuVnisDYObHcPGs4bOlTAiaualMwWSLuGe55G8BuzNETePMOkHBpRkTJiZ83rcSf 6u7qSDZRZ 0WjN8Ro1UVb2Z08ql4FJckpUWBIUrELeBgPc3j4mMBUdJiZSSqaqXMUnEyU4hd2u42jKcU6RVbSwqpmkqwnD1KEpwnUqc/SA9b4uiaqX/ACOrKnHZX8Ckv2kkgHNLx5dWTq VUrp6eSqVOUhKB1faQJJJZQtbC5GKG3SfpPPkdQZahgVLCrfNldyLQkP8QT13WmWt8GBwQ4DvmRAescGoBIky5IJVgSA5uTzilak/qmdT4BZjhZzfEzPyjy1fTSWpRWr9UO0kJCZgBwhiXIZy4gmZ09p1kLmS55UlaSLhsI0YKbWAw/Tqao1tSV59YpruGe2XKMupe8Ouks TNnzVygpKDdCTpk4NM6tx5QFqCCXEQVvHzgBrd8G0lMlSAr oD1gF8wW2jgMaZPC0BnS4wk374mqilCSpQSHGLQbmAy0wP8JflrA6kRr1UqTMS1rjaFs2jDS7C L6CASSKZVyUhiNYmrhMzFkyLkXvl94dLkshWWnrDmpkpCQR5eEBlZKFhK0KJucRDvc5XOV3PjBHEUHq8OvZi Y3WzO4e8B1C3LQFXDpPVrdYdLEFIJDjZ9AY1/DOMIQhNTIQEppRglrUEA9ctNscv5wO213u9mD5iakHUC2piE1CMKUowhh2jicqVvyDNAPjNTOExU6qHWTVBU5eAqWouGSkjshAItl7RmeKUpQtgokEODYuHN3B5RaqUlJ MKGrQCe0VObDJm9YCMxUBz3s4aJdV2mcMNy0fVItmkjkQTAeyJqJrYe00UqpCpWNSSo5XHsI9Bl8LDufCCkUKQQ1yRygMLJmTUlwFCzBgXaIzaKYtWJUsqO5H1j0eVQPv7QXJ4eBe3jAeYSeGTH/AOk 1soIlcMqGtLN2f8ADHpwpe7yiQkCA894bSBAadSKWQonEDdttoa1CKbD2KGYVH5XwjxL 0a/qwNIomqN2FhyzgMJx2nVOSlKaTqwk6YXI2hSeETLvLT4mN5W8RULYbbtCiomlR29IDNJ4OtwRLDuCO0GDc4Z8RpjOmKmT1SwpTfAdg17RammnTCcKX0 IAQNP4XPCX6lIJLEkP5QFkygpSEgzrpSwCWFs72iFTJkzQAhRK0pCUukkMNyAz3zjsng85g4T3hgf/WL5UkpYhRUly6xMwgKGhZvpAJuNSJyxLE1BCZaMCWGnvCZdJKyIIjUVnEUmy1ptmMSj/mFE3iFLfIn 1X3gFE2hl2IcNcXgGfRh3TMAGxhvMq6dR ZhsAPqYFVUU28y75hMAmNCDfGfL3iM3hANrXyIvDo1MgkDrFcnSIHqZWqJgG1mgM8ej6k3xEjkPvBUmQpLJCS2IE5WvDRAWAzpPPMxBQSRcXfWAsmVKLOflI8XeBFVKTKWnl94kqSCDmAO7/MCT6UZHLv9oA UpJmoKVag/SBatmlgZ9o/QQJLpcKsSFlwdvaImkUS5Vls UBOeOyb5lP1EMasEpto0AGmU9wQLEXF2Lx9UzJoL4SAb8vSAGnJPWr7gYBmm8ErnYlKOpDeUDUtGcRJttrAdnGJzJoDNsY5USi1oDnI1B8IAqQhLOokO7ZW5/8QPSLSlM5yASWD6tdo k4rMQWI8fvA86nIU/M2zgApoD2iEGqRe4aKZ7N4wH7Bk8OSANW3vBIpkjIB4kI75wHyUtaOsI4kbxPDAfR1o5hEdaA4q0VLXaJrLx8EQANRJCs3PdA8uQkfI8MVgaRXjLs2kArmS8CiyFXz/4iqpndlilRGWd4cdcLg2MC1E1JDgg7iAy3FEFSVASVuUtnYjZ3hIgFijqlZWFg27gADyjbqqUts2UUza6SpisgEXFr ekB55PonBwpNrNiDj1gb/4xOqC jGN5xCqpkALDHmA6r5nOEyuIoxDFcNawuLZwGMn8LN2QRv8A5NvKKhwpIbEpI5axq IVqVOEsU8gbeWULlzZPjm5cWHeIBPMoZai2RLaADz7oIlcOwYXII5RdUyw4UMOHLMscmcgQ2oeBlasaikCxCQ2vfYwGS45WiUcCbqNzskfeFEni8zE7uBmDkY1nFOg4mT0rQFKQteBQC0gpZKbtdw75HSKZnQ/HTzE9UmQtKgUq6zEVh2IUDkAlzAdRLlqlpmAtiALHn6RVPpWzAjTcI4YtMpAxJSUJYBgqwyd9Y7UU6zqHt8qb9xMBklygQMmin9MCXu/pGlqKFSh2yBa75 QEA1HCCPnDb3gE4ki4D3vn9YiJSdn/OUFzXBY3A5faKynYHnACzEDMBLjZN/OIpkgliAAoXtZ/C/ YumJc3 vs0UlY0z5jLzgIGV/ du8ZQPOkKV2cITlmB9RF6AVOSb5ObDXJo5LUwHa9wD7awA02jyGID 1mtAcykUBm763fzhmonlrnFX6oixAIvofx4BOqm74CrKfCPGNFPmAXCTCvi6gUht/YwH66QIsAipKo6sbQFhIjhMUoQdTHViAsSY6YgHiuZbWAsBeOqHOOoEfKgKJhAZ9Yrm6EZiLlMYhYEQC bUB2ZzEVANiDXguYkA4sN Q3gaoKSPYi0Akq6aWTdn0YloEm0bAuD4F/TWC66WXZ0gHkXgYJVdJUCDly7mgFS6XCeylCgdwQfPLWBTIQrMMx0II8OcOp1Igs7k6vYQPMpk3GFI2N/aAXJVKBYvre32iCpqrgI6z9oS2K jawbIkJTdSSpzv9X sFUNcJawoJDJIIUWcMMwWaAQ8X4HVS5aJk5BQhRw4AkaBxjYlnewcF0mKZUrEl3UGBYYT2hyAu8HdKP4iEIMpQCsRxEFPyv2WOQdsQPdGX4B0gRU1aUTihEoAqSFzMCcYUlnXm7FRAcXHKAnUcclTVIRgUAAoYwpLOUnQsNNTCiu4z1aiJJWFHsqKmucrBJI8Y2PSqnopNCpElVMMSgcIWuYokWBSsEkKKSsXLEPtHm1TUgAnMnXnAa3h3TeaFATECbdyQAlTcsLBNyJkopCiHSoApsS4OXjfKPDaOez3LiNt0W6ShLS5q8KNCbhJO5I H3gN0aRBZjz1fyMCVXDiRcA55N9G5QRiV8IUDzLHxiqctabqWm Q Et53gEFVwVWbpAfU5eUCTKCYMi/c3 Y1JL/tuHdxFYKbuLjZvBiIDE1Uo5KTfnb3gIpU4YkN3Hy1jcVNPLXcgbMc/Md0KqrhKLs42vryeAzqCcytuVo UoWcjLO3rDabwxh83jeA5tCwyPfZoAJSxFHWnl eEGCgLPv8AmsUTJIAyLjxH1gKBNvk3lAHFpjoGb4vRjDTquTQu4qjs/wDl4ZHWA/UdRSYm7S03d0lieR5coLCvKII3tEkr7oDqU7GOKeLCIqwq3gOpeOM5zialWbXePpaWgJpjikXeOKWdGMTJgK27ohMTzi9QitoAapSSl84VzVA2BbJoeKFoAr6PELG7abwGV4tKmOCFH08oqkylMXN9PrB8 QR2S4z/AAGF02SQQXLDn9oD6cq255f5iKT/AFKPIRyfLCrj6mPqUJSdB3P62gJOpQ7IJA1YfhhNWcfly5wlzZksAj4FEAXSogqVkluwQFM LMNfSUqO2CXwpdar5JSCT6D1jx3iXFRUrWqZKS6lrUFJJStlGwUb4mASBsBAVdMpylzlJdK2uFJUk9k5AlBIJAA9OUIDKAYlyp4NXKSknC7H9zP6QJMG7wHoPFugoUmk6urlk9SOv7RWlKySoYMDg/EUs79gHWEXSjovLowkqqROJLEJGEAb3USfSFX/ANhXLlhCXGEAADI/3HMjXCGB1eNl0NoEiiRWTxjnT50wSyoAkS5YY4Xydbu3KAwZmS02AH92vrnHyapzY4uQD mkbadwkTJxIluc7gHTaH0mjCJaiwBIJdg5DHNucARwuSrqJaZhViEtDj9rAWydx7RZUEgDCCQ11KH3hZwnikxSGGB0sCpRU7Naw 8G0tesqIJcZNgUnxc3aA SrEAAHIIFrAecSKiCyk4hqcs4LTIQSSAkHlnlq3f6x8pB0L28L98AvUhlajkze0V1E0DMKDcgQfKL54XpffP6GBSteqe8jLXMNARxhQsba/hgacC/w2b8zgkywe0U3P4wsD5xUJYSCAc3jABrQlyCB3EAwJU0qA6gnPUP8AQwyEhQLuCH8j35x9PllRcgk8yXb8aASKwhxi94W8XkPLCnBDgCzaHSNOiQXJw3OZMLuPSewHDdofQwH6ETMDNmYmAOUc7MdEkNAdVNiK5m30imZTklwsgbdn6kExApHPllvAW4idfDlBAOhMUyUHOLcO4gPiA8fA2iQTHC4BYOdAT7wH0Ra8fS31EdUm7QHGbW1u6Kpst4sloCbOc3uTnm19OUTJc5ZQC2olYj2in3hbU0SWsQfzlDqewzbDtCOrWkFwwHIwChaMKs 5mivEon4m8veDJgQbkX3Gv2gNcliW3s9zAK lXFJkqSUIIaaDLUo54WBLbOzPzjzijojNmplIAxKLXIAF81E5Abxuely8SJYULdYLMRmDqLxnaxYkD SOqUoXwqUbbHESTAeh1FBR0NKmUtMpRQAVLKUEzFZlTkEs QewaF3BOjVNxBP62bIC09pEqW5QCxYqUUkWtYd/KPL5lQuc0vEQhwABlitYctTt4xrJPSmfToEuUtaEJYBJCFIazkpbEHzsYCjpdwagSVSZUkInuyChayMWiSFEu5Yb3jR8SkolT6aiHwUslMsvljwFa1FtyQ/dHmk mnz5ipoUhQxv8YBYF7BTRqejRBnSgT8TpOpuFA/WA0dRNSgXt3WfkNTFHEZq oUoApaWo3t8pOX3h5USUoJUgA2dSizh8Wp0ysOUZjiXF0YDLKmKgoFrm4Zz558oBF0d4m4TNTqGUNtx538o2kqeoMMCMsxiY83BGkefUlNJpsICljGbvcN 5vPyjU8O6SUqJOAzStbkB0rQEp7ykvfS0A5UVAuE/wC72aK5VUVEpUkpOmVx6RD9PKqEY0qIChm5I82BziEySpFisq5gZ BgL6pJbPLfUd8LjUJHInNzlFs5D6uPrlAa5CQGAsCGZreB jwBXWuM/HlAc0kZN d0Ey0hmFnyDZRTOQRoNNWbwaAHmrUQWN/eKutXu27N7xZUSlsAAlu8g giAomuCxt8x hgOy55JIuO/IwFx6YcABS/a25HSLE0igrE5MDV4VhDb6udDqDAfoGmXYPmwtZx5RbMngWv4xCQA2Yy2jqwCMnOmkBZztFMwKJtlE0KO0SMwQHUBhEusivrY 6xzl4wHaqWVpIStSCfmABI7gbROnQpKQFKxn9xAD Ajlt4klLZQEisPFM5aTZ/UQm6Z8dmUkjFLTLVMUQB1hISBckkDtKysBvoAYyfDP4mSVpJmy1JAOE4AHBdgbqZi72NucB6EJoFhdvzOJhaQCfzzgKgqJc6WmZKXiQrUb89iNjBWBtbNlADV0wXuQeUZmqnJJYqIGe59M40VSg7lvy0JKmlzKg xf7i8AjnKwnO3cftEUcRSpXVlQcOWFyd29IlP43TS14ZpWoDMIwAggsUnrCPSPJKuoUicsylTMKZijLJBCme10vdtjAegdJUqQpONXY MJJuVBwDh8c cYvjAW3WTAUyzfFmSNABubZ7vAlRUrUt5uJcxbBIUVPyxLJtswc55R9PUpExSceIORnYjLIk6QBfBVJWozUoUESkWJHZckIAB1Lrf/xMdrp41LPk8M6NE6bIRJkIVMKlDYYZaAUgqUWHxFeZvghnM/h8hLTK2ckt/wBtBtzvmo AEBkqApCSMQ11hvwKqEtUuYckkktY57x3ilVSf9ORJGyWSCfS3k/fE F8AmTAErGFN3TZyOe0A2qOLrqgQmaiVL2ChjPie7SFtfQL7MuXTzAhwpcwJKnbUqA5vnC7iqJEleBC8TC EgpB7/aFyK7thKSwwm5zeAf8Q4ZMnylFhiBGFIzSBa zAxoOGcPlplBM2XJWsJYrAJBYZiwJJ8u Fld0h7KKeUcWhWR2RmVED5jzNojw7iqsIBUcTOTa55wDehIDhPYAySx9gwEFqlm7lxCdVScweeUd/WKYdoHdhnAFKUkH4eY8Y4pKVaN9PKKBOJ18jEpwBDgX3H5 PARmADN7cyx8IpmVTWAL6MH8o7NKmLjEOcBqrgLA3GmkAShRURY IIMWrJ3ipFYFbPb/ADEpqmTdyM7C77wEQnYXO0D1y2DWJfbvgarrkMO0VA2DC6e9g4ygNa3HZUlV9SR37l4D9AU7hOblsgP I6qpIsXdgcotVNSBcpHKznuGcVTZWI5v33gOmaWLKc7bDuioLe7OQzOPURYhCtGA1tnFpkPuB3t4PAfS1HZotVNSMyBzePjJDZRwpfPwgOyZoPw3G9w/dvFfFK9EiUuarJIfx0EXqdrqAHlGB/itW9XIlIdwtZPIhIFv90BjeIcQmVVTJmVAPUz5plB1YU4QRivsMTbO72Ai3pj jXUSpVEiWpJTMxpl9hJuCnCqwJAc2faHfHuFJ/TcMSqXOWCCFdWkE4lpQpyAQAHfUd8JukcuWuvoaZCf0wQkOAAkoKjcg3SSyHdyLwFX8PuNT6OpVTLQ6VqShSSQ6Vg4XThJBN22tnaPaJkh3Nnydg/qI864dQSf/kJdSg4eqMwLTnjBSpKVoCAb4iAWs5e2u/FSTcS5h8Ej/wBlCArrJf8AUocwB9GhTUkfuPl GGYmrWSlMsOP3KAbPPDiaBajhSjdSktqlGf o zQHnHHujk2ZPeXMCMSlKISCpSgS4GBVg17u0UVPRhXZAWE/vxByobOGA/5yj0QzZctJGHAltbf6lG58YyHFOkMtJUJaesI2fAPHXwgApPDahLIROJOiQpxroqzwi4ugLnJk1EtSV79XhtqcSRez3jvFUFWOZO7cwpskPhlIzsNVnNzkIX1HGZ3UpRNUqYyMIKlEqEtTMMTu7AZ8ngGvCukSUDBTzcCQwQHSeyAAHTMB0F9ySYvquCGrIWamYEknrEkAkszM2bv822UYVUnCQRyI5iG8zpHPMsy0EICviKXxK5PpAOJ1VS0fZSljslQVMV/cv5e4Qh4x0jnT3A/ly9EI25nM/TlCwSCTrDCl4eo6A7wCtIiCgxB2jUI4UnUd kEJ4KD8r UABw1acJIYrUML6JGrNk/OGSZxCEowodJUcYT2lO1lKOgaw5mKpFGpBYhgXtBSqQ/msBKVML32zEQqiR2gW5gj6bxekNYRJMk553drWgPpdUSzi8GImINjY/m0Cqlq0bx1Lb9 kSkSlFLqDK10vygDZocdk/ntA/UKPxDu/DFZS19oKk1DhrPzgAaulLPgSfTztbygICYkWQwbRVva0aM4TAtVIIdj6QCZdWgjtkPrrbvHdA6piVD WULGbhj6i8FT6ZBLlPkT9/x4EmSkpPYOF82Fv8Ab ZwHvUuYtWSUYTmcreIv5eMEyUBLJF cUJmJAAGQ2MWJqUuRqNg/rAEHKxfe8dQAdYrlIJF0kP3FxEkS2Hwi/Jj4wF4Z/e0cbVg8VqdrWbuj5DkO/lAdXflz zx5t/GSk/kSJlyErUkk/1BLZM3wmPRps7DGc49MRPlLkTU4kLBdswdCOb/AEgJ9EeLpnUMmZi VKVAEAhSAEkf6h6iMx0n4TUT5qpyZ0tAQDixKwhOFippgGRBTbYRil8MrqCYeoViQVAsGZTZFSH9XgmeeIVacFTMwSXxGWkAAl3uz pgGfBQtSBU9XPY2TNlsokA3OAjIsc2BfnGr6M9KpK5q0LmgISlsCkhACnvZy7vuwbKE1JPmBAQJpZIACUnIDIMNIT19YkulSEzX/el/aA9J/8AtNKUtLmkNmlMo Vw3jCes6cIB6qRKMyaq2EjXch3bvYc484XRSCfgwG74Soj/SfaDeGTuoS0tSFA6KSL /rAaHinD6maCucTMKb4JaklCX/oQXBG7RmOv7Q7PZSHNmFsgH3tF9TxYMoGmGFXx9WtaUrDNdIOebF4WVVWVyw6laJwnJNxkXcvvy0gCKurUBhCMSlALUWc4nLMMnsbmwYFrQlqJZGIKKScLnPPvIvno/20XBldYZiuoM4lTOStHaAR2EFNjmXtYwJxiU9aEJlGWgpSlIxYgVP2u2QCQC2n1gFSaQlPVg4mIJOxY29fWOp4WdvSNPw7h38yaGsFAPpZKX8iSPCHNJwkKNiAYDFSeFk5AQ2oaFVgkYVNcKNvAgRpjwwObJfkYtlcNKrpwgtk7G0Amp6Nx2yAfT0iw0JHaLYe /lDdVJdiG5hjeK51OEt2iXIsBYc3ygFlTw502Grvd 58m 8Qk0hbLLQxqqKTNAdJOF3zIhVxGTqAE4XPL1gEVRTNp5xQpCvwXhn1oUCFsHFiMs9NormBRuFereggAk0q/6j4RyZgUGmhPZyViAIGoU5vl3xbOQVWJJ7394qVTsLAeQgLBLQED4Qm Eg2I5RSuXrpuD7xFZIHwg8ja0DyiEvsNDkDAHy5l3dmixfEeyxAOW0Ay1pIsWOoJPoTAFSpWL89TAXz 3kPP6wqmSFIyt3QWqqYe8DTa8HRxz38oD34UybXCQ1xqT3xfSS2zVi8Ggdaty3ID2EfcPmgKKblrvkGvAGoDkkOxuX9r2i VAshay5UALlmLhvIMWi5Ew7QBKgIrUod0dLnlEEyucBTNkBWp9oHmUSRfC5GUHOBkxiC1Ob2gEHEKIEuUhOm/mYQcR4brkAXvlys8bxSAc7/m0C1FMhSflfNyxgMGmgEvMO7N9X8oCrOGJ NKQ5Gdg0bmYiWj5QcmtbwgSqBUllBIBJy94DzU0pFgo/nfFS6LC1/Me0b6XwhwS WYGemndC2qoEqJABce8BlUyebwu41LwgK0cP9faNdMoPz/ELeKcLxIUMvvm8A34DVj9Ighk2U FrJBQD4kH152NkoRLlLrJgwpSOrlp1UsizWvcnLW 8YHhdfOpiUhJOKxThxpW2Tpz ka2RIq6tSJs8YcI7CWFtuyLDxcwF3DKJSUgLLk9pWFJIK1F1f7lGGQlNZiD66eMNaSjVhALAi789rRUqXNSb4iN8x5wC TRzTcJJAzLZc3gmXRTFKAD3 FsvHYWguTNdnYK5uzb MXyqtIUyntsQCeROnlADfoyk9sBtddeXtH1RJSfhUOV/vBU2rEwE3A5n0JYiA52GwSNb3z kAHNrZst0YwE7tnpmDz9YprZrJSCO0c7j08Lw0my0hIBSbWcnu37oR1sq5f8APGAWzkYlXKRkHc oGr63iAlqHMCzjP7iLxTEs5A9vvAk1JQdTpa3nr6QEpktQLi4i mlhaG e9y4BhQurILhLcnPvaLjXhRBIIP7hY OkARVUSwHNu8OPMZQsmTEBDFKgrU2wkcu68FJrZiRYhaTyG/hC6uSo6AAvlkR/a8BURqlQ5QPUTFcm3374J6spTYB82yYQAkoKkJUHJOismDkhrsw5wH00OO7OAJiY0nFOHyMAVKmYVMHcuk21YBjCaoSEgFRSObhie92gPf6QAsQz8iXaDRMZeEtiwvno8D0ikWIuWfIfWLJRUtROAgaHIwE6pJWGQWL/Fn3x2lpko1UScyVKOWwJtFxSwFz6esS6rUEPy1gImUTqw5/aIKmMGF9CSzRepZy1gOq7w z7wEVzVJBJyGgDD/mBjxG1h2tbH66mL5KnBBUDlbaF3EXsyEtqxfblAESuI4kgFxE8OMEKBH2/GhRTly6SwuMIdyQWytlu/hDJFSygAbHRm0OX1gIzZRHID80gSsASRdwL23hhVzGCgAQWBdrOGLbuwgOmUhV1FzoNf8AMB91ajhUkC2btcHV76wfOpUKDmWkEjQ5 UX0LEFKQ/ezx9NqAhQSrF5QCSbwdFwA3Js b5wOeDPYJB2cxpOuSS6bs 8Wyyk3a/dptAZ2i4MhJNkJUdTlnbOGJoCMyH5ZeUSrqhJSxTq1yM87eEVySWD5aX sATTJwuCbaPlE5iZRDl/Du7vx4jhtc/n3gKdOIUWKcsjm/nARqZALKQAkc7jmb 0IasJCjYk5Pp6 MNApSrlWexty8RAqkt2il97BvDWArloKmJX2cho0XMhIsok/mRMDVFRiuS19WeAyvTEOV4AtdaXAyHnvq0QXfO8UpJfMFvy8RTObb7iA4q7ukH08XgWdSg6AH81MFT1pILFnhVMSofCt28R4iAGn0oxWJBgWoSdYPXVAi4AMBzJoIY5esAOLWL5RxaQbho7PqAGuCnIe94FWvVN9xAD11K9ww0hXOpSdCGfI6ekORMCoomkXDvAJjJA0chtNoqSpI0A8oYzyNPz3eAlEPe0B/9k=



Kris, I remember those carts...we called them "buggies", don't know why. It seems only the boys had them!


----------



## AnnieA (May 20, 2019)

Reading, watching a few shows on the three channels available, playing with dolls (younger), swimming the river, playing in the creek, water skiing, riding Go Carts and 3-wheelers, needlework. And as the oldest of three with two very hard working parents, at 13 yo I became a sort of third parent.  Started making dinner from scratch and babysitting my younger siblings when we weren't in school.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 20, 2019)

*I played outside a lot in summer time.  Other times, I passed time reading (a lot) or listening to my records or the radio.  I kept to myself often.*


----------



## Kris148 (May 20, 2019)

I lived only 20km from the city but it may have been 100kms. Our home was built in a street that was still unpaved and we were surrounded by forest. This was a great place to go exploring and hunting for native fauna. Just watch out for snakes was what Dad told us. Animals proliferate in Australian forests at the time were small native marsupials.. *gliders, tiger quoll, quokka and wallaby. *You had to be late in the day to catch the gliders and quokkas as they are mostly nocturnal. Introduced animals such as wild rabbits were usually our hunting target. These were considered pests and made good eating. I can recall dad skinning the rabbit before mum boiled it. My dad was the family executioner. We also kept chooks and many occasions I had to watch him lop off the head of that nite's dinner. I can still see the headless chook in its final death throes. That should have put me off eating chicken for life.


----------



## Kris148 (May 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Kris, I remember those carts...we called them "buggies", don't know why. It seems only the boys had them!



I recall a female friend of mine always wanted to have a ride. She was a bit of a tom boy I suppose. I allowed her to ride mine only on our dirt street as I told her it was far too dangerous to ride on pavement in a race. She insisted, got her wish and the next race she won. After which she asked her father to make her a billy cart like mine.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Notice how they'd quit cryin’?



You’re so bad! :grin:


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

I guess you could say the boarding school I attended for a decade during my childhood defined me as a person. I learned that I would never send a child of mine to one of those institutions. I got the shock of all shocks last week while surfing YT I came across a short video of my old school. Seems it was a promo vid to entice spouses of a deceased mason to send their child to the school. Whats more my older brother and I are in the clip (44sec). My brother is the tall boy in the middle while I am the blonde haired squirt on his left. I have to say watching this video brought back forgettable memories. I will post a link if anyone is interested.
https://youtu.be/SWiQA0OvKX8


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

Has anyone ever been deprived of seeing their parents on a day to day basis from the age of 6? I was when, after my father passed away, my mother was "forced" to ship my older brother and I off to a faraway boarding school. So from having two loving parents who doted on me I suddenly was without both a father and a mother.. replaced by strangers to raise me. Anyone who has been to a children's home such as the one I was sent to knows that having strangers replace your parents is a poor substitute. They do not lavish love on you.. rather a cane for the pettiest of misdemeanors. They do not lavish you with toys.. rather confiscate them. They do not feed you nutritious food.. rather weevil soup, soggy bread and milk, hard as putty porridge and one egg a week.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2019)

Who "forced" your mother to send you away?


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

"forced" was the word my mother used when explaining reason for sending us there.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2019)

Us kids also played outside..hopscotch, jump rope, tag, and having races by foot up and down the street~At home I sat in the basement playing 45 rpm records on my little phonograph, I read fairy tales, too.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 25, 2019)

I was a kid in Tufftown on Tuff St.  The further down the street you lived the Tuffer you had to be. I lived in the last house.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 27, 2019)

When young, my mother would throw me outside to play in any temperature when rain or heavy snow was not falling.  Riding my bike to the public library that was several miles away would also pass the time.  Prior to every child feeling entitled to a television set in their bedroom, I read for hours.  If I was fortunate enough to have a friend over to visit, we'd play board games like "Monopoly."


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2019)

Remember how unwise it was to complain to your mother that you were "bored".  

Best to find something to do, ANYTHING to do, rather than complain to her and have her find "something" for you to do.  That "something" was always going to involve cleaning, y'know.


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2019)

Growing up on a large 80 acre farm out in the country was like a 'mini'  version of Disneyland for me as a child.  .. many animals, a good sized woods,  orchard, gardens,  and so many acres to roam around everyday.   Even the smokehouse was dubbed the Three Bears House .. never a dull moment.


----------



## Kris148 (May 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Growing up on a large 80 acre farm out in the country was like a 'mini'  version of Disneyland for me as a child.  .. many animals, a good sized woods,  orchard, gardens,  and so many acres to roam around everyday.   Even the smokehouse was dubbed the Three Bears House .. never a dull moment.


 Sounds idyllic Bonnie. Wish I had grown up that way. I went to the country but not to a farm.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 27, 2019)

I was outside from morning 'til night.  Me, my brother and the neighborhood kids, both boys and girls.  Every kind of game you can imagine.  And sometimes, we would get in trouble.  Our moms would yell at all of us, not just her own child.  And we knew we deserved it.  We were taught a sense of right and wrong back then, not just from our own parents, but the other kid's parents as well.

We lived fairly close to a city pool and spent every afternoon there in the summer.  We were all brown as berries by the end of summer.  I also played softball.  I loved being on a softball team and to this day love playing it.  If the chance would come up today to play, I would take it.  I grew up in a working class neighborhood, but I had a great childhood.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 27, 2019)

Played outside, most of the time, when we got out of school, at 3:15 PM. We swam in the summer, had snowball fights in the winter. Rode our bikes all over our neighborhood. Planted a garden, with my Mom, for a few years. Kids were everywhere. 

When I went back to my old hood, Southside of Chicago, an area you now hear about in the evening news, for all of the wrong reasons, it was a beautiful Saturday afternoon. As the gf and I drove down the streets, we did not see a single person, anywhere. It felt like Twilight Zone. I feel sad for everyone who lives there, but sadder, yet, for the kids who'll never have happy memories, like mine.


----------

